

Say hello to x86_64 Assembly, Part 5 - 0xAX
http://0xax.blogspot.com/2014/11/say-hello-to-x8664-assembly-part-5.html

======
mvklingeren
I had assembly @uni, but never had the guts to try and make something [useful]
with it -> what keeps hanging in my head is, assembly is only good/usefule for
compiler builders.

Is learning x86 your main goal, or do you plan to..??

~~~
frozenport
Sometimes compilers fail us, in particular they often fail to correctly
vectorize code. If you do it manually insert the correct instructions you can
get a 20% speedup!

~~~
vardump
Sometimes you get 40x speedup. Sometimes you gain nothing.

------
Yadi
Ow man! Assembly! I spent a quarter creating a calculator (only calculating
2*9).

But O boy I learned about computer architecture a lot, just a lot about Flow
of logic + OS systems.

